# This guy won't be rubbing any more



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend sent these to me. Poor boy kinda got hungup.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Probably felt good right up until the "UH-OH!" point. Terrible way to go.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

OH WOW!!! I wonder what came first, starvation or coyotes... either way, not a good ending.


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

Hate to see the deer suffer... but would love to see someone blow those pictures up and plaster all over every PETA / anti-hunter group that tries to pretend hunting is cruel and mother nature is loving. 

If I was a deer, I would definetly prefer an arrow or bullet over that.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hawg-Eye said:


> Hate to see the deer suffer... but would love to see someone blow those pictures up and plaster all over every PETA / anti-hunter group that tries to pretend hunting is cruel and mother nature is loving.
> 
> If I was a deer, I would definetly prefer an arrow or bullet over that.




HAHA, good point.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing...that would have been one rare find. Feel bad for the guy. That would be an awful way to go.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Shame he had to go like that...Damn nice buck...How many more go out like that and nobody ever knows...JIM.....CL.....


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

yummy, Bear Grylls would have eaten that up


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My buddy found a dead one of similar size in the same situation a few yrs ago...It was whle he was walking into his tree stand


----------

